# KN95 Masks



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Received an ad for KN95 masks at a reasonable price (by today's standards) 5 for $7.99 or 20 for $31.99. Might be too good to be true as they show free shipping and don't name a manufacturer but might be worth checking in to if you are in the market....


https://www.toolnut.com/accessories/kn95-n95-face-masks-in-stock.html


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

I bought 20 from them. The quality seems good. But then, what do I know about masks? :smile: I am confident they come from China, for whatever that's worth. Anyway, I'll buy again, if I need more.

I formerly used a homemade cloth mask, but there were too many people going without masks out there. The cloth masks only protect others from you; not the reverse. I needed a K95 to protect *me* from others. I'm an old guy and a former smoker, so I stay hunkered down. I have to get out once in awhile, though.

FWI, I reuse my masks. I use one, then hang it up in open air for a few days to give it time to decontaminate. I numbered the masks, so I can rotate them, and keep track of which are clean and ready to go.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

We put a single drop of citrus flavored essential oil in our N95 masks to make them always smell nice (to us). It doesn't do anything except make them smell good, though. I'll use one in the shop until it completely gives out so making them smell good really helps, and I store it in a bag to ensure it doesn't get dirty sitting out in the open.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I let mine sit in the sun for a few hours. UV kills the virus in minutes, and we are just high enough that we have a high UV index. I'm still working on a batch of 50 I bought years ago. Gloves get sprayed with 70% alcohol and turned inside out. Don't like touching those shopping carts. And I don't like how many "studly" types just won't wear one in public. Increases the risk for us old guys, but we're dealing with the me me me me me generation.


----------

